# Snow removal from small driveways



## LarsonLawnCare

I've been removing snow for about 20-25 customers over the past 6 years. I've used back pack blowers when the snow is powdery, I have a 2 stage snow thrower that is hard to transport but works good, and of course I have shovels including a 36" snow pusher that I just bought before the last snow and it works good. I am looking to save time. The customers that I have are spread out into different areas and driving takes a lot of time. I am looking into a plow of some sort that can fit my 1/2 ton silverado. The only problem is that a plow will not work on small driveways that have garages. I can't pull in and push the snow to the garage. But I do have about 12 driveways that a push plow will be efficient. I was looking into the snow sport and that will be great, but I wish it would back drag so it will work on the other 12 or so driveways that I have. I am looking for something cheap as well, which is why I am a fan of the snow sport (*$1500) anyone have options for me?


----------



## theplowmeister

thats why they have backdrag edges and down pressure... for backdraging snow from garage doors.

I would try to condense your houses, you dont get paid to drive between houses.


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

The snow sport has a backdrag edge?


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

is there anything comparable to the snow sport in price and design that has back drag?


----------



## Rc2505

Here is the problem, and pardon me for being a little frank. If you can't afford to buy the proper equipment, maybe you shouldn't be doing this. Condense your route and just keep the easy jobs till you have saved enough money to go buy whats needed. When that money is saved, then I guess if I were you I would look for a rear plow, or a sno way with down pressure to pull the snow away from the garages, and then plow out the rest.


----------



## cssjim

Take a look at this. Maybe what you need. No Idea on cost or quality.
http://www.superplow.com/homeowners.php


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

Yeah a little too frank there Rc2505. It's not that I can't afford a top of the line plow, it's I can't justify spending the money for one when during most winters here in St. Louis, it may snow 2 times worth cleaning up. Also, I am only cleaning driveways. Why spend 5k or so to just plow 20-25 driveways. I wouldn't do the work as spread out as it is for one if I didn't already have them as lawn mowing customers, also I wouldn't do it if it wasn't profitable. I'm not just some person out there trying to make money, I am making money and I am trying to find a easier way to do it.


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

The super plow looks like a good option, thanks


----------



## Lugnut

Look into used commercial grade plows. I understand your justification for the amount of money you want to spend, however I think you will have more problems with a new homeowner plow than a used commercial one, not to mention being much more efficient. Kinda like the used walkbehind vs. new murray rider comparison for lawns.


----------



## Lugnut

Also, I think you'll find out that most if not all of your driveways can be done with the plow, some may just need a quick touching up with shovels around garages etc. if thats what your customers are used to.


----------



## hydro_37

buy a used plow next spring when the prices drop


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

My problem is I hate to buy used equipment, and I haven't purchased any in years. Reason being that used equipment can break down at any time and I don't know how it was used in the past. I would rather buy something new that would be under warranty if something goes wrong with it. I understand your comparison with the mowers and I am new to plows and haven't done much research until now. My issues with a commercial grade plow are: damage to the customers driveway, and I have a light duty 1/2 ton truck. So I am looking for something that is light weight that might not cause much damage if any to a driveway. I have heard many complaints from current customers about someone using a plow in the past and damaging their driveway. I'm sure it may have been misuse from the contractor or a bad blade that caused the driveway damage. I make about 800 per snow and like I said before it only snows 2 maybe 3 good snows here in St. Louis (some years more some less) for 20-25 driveways and I can't justify needing a top of the line plow even if it is used.


----------



## Lugnut

Crazy idea that may be practical for you is actually a sweeper. There was just a thread on these where they were mounted on jeeps. Should work well for light snow that you would typically use a blower on and definitely won't scratch driveways. (although I don't really see that as an issue myself) As for the warranty on a new plow, I don't know how many of the $1500 ones would warranty yours under commercial use, just something to keep in mind.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107938&highlight=jeep+broom


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

The sweeper looks sketchy but innovative. I wonder if a very short brush at the bottom of a typical plow would work. If you haven't noticed, I have no experience whatsoever with a plow and I am only going on what I have heard from customers, but I get nervous when I think about using a plow on a new or very expensive driveway. A customer of mine a few years ago showed me on her fairly recently sealed blacktop driveway and it had evident scratch marks from the plow that was used on it. This is one of the reasons I haven't purchased a plow sooner, but I am looking for something with minimal chance for damage.


----------



## ajman21

u can buy different cutting edges on plows that will not scratch a drive but they get pricey. i have never had complaints about a scratched drive and mine is a basic steal edge.


----------



## MeatPlowed

To have an effective snow removal from a small driveway you will need a heavy duty plow that is heavy. Fortunately for St Louis the snow is not too deep and you can probably get away with a straight blade from Meyers, Western etc. Of course your looking at close to 4 grand but thats the facts of life. You can definitely go used for 2-3 grand. What I use to do back in the day was to plow out the end and middle of the driveway and have the kid I hired snow blow out by the garage door. I understand budget issues, but in reality if you got 25 accounts than theirs no reason you can't buy a real plow. The problem with the snowport/snowbear is that they are too light and you need something heavy to back drag. Of course the other option is to hire some Mexicans with shovels!


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

Unless I'm mistaken, I can't get anything too heavy though because I have a 1/2 ton chevy silverado.


----------



## Bigrd1

Weather you buy a new or used plow your going to have breakdowns. it's just part of plowing. as for the snowbear plows I wouldn't recommend them to anyone even those guys that just do their personal driveways.. I recommend going with a 7'6" meyer or western. used around here they go for around $1500-2000 and you can always find parts for them cause they are a major brand. that's just my thoughts


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

Okay, thanks


----------



## MeatPlowed

The big companies all make plows for half tons and the only difference is they weigh 100 pounds less than whats put on the 3/4 ton truck. They add at least 150 more pounds than a snowbear/snowsport and thats all you need to make the difference. If you got some deep packed snow with ice put some Olympic weights on the plow after you lower it just for the part by the garage and your golden. Then back up and push the crap out. I would recommend going used and like Bigrd1 said get a Meyer or Western or what ever has a good quality dealer by your area of operation because you will need good dealer support in case of a break down. There are lots of good used plows out there just look around everywhere. You might get lucky and find one on a truck for a couple grand and then you get a truck also. Look high and low cuz them plows don't last long.


----------



## MeatPlowed

I picked up an F350 flatbed with a Western blade for 2 grand and found it in the village of Palmyra Illinois 40 minutes outside of Saint Louis. Fortunately I got college friends who live in St Louis from my days at SIUC who drove me to get the truck after they picked me up from the airport. Sometimes it's worth flying to another state and driving a vehicle back home, of course I got a real good deal and the logistics were just in place. To top off the deal the old man had both 20 gallon tanks filled up so I ended up only spending 200 on the ticket, 60 in fuel, and comped my friend for his time at the bar and restaurant and ended up with the truck for around 2,350. The truck is a work horse and I have had no problems except a bad thermostat, knock on wood.


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

That was a big gamble, I could never trust a truck that cheap to make me money... only when I first started. I had an '87 chevy, it was a beast. I used it for a year. I wish I didn't sell it, but as soon as I did, it broke down on the highway. I'll look at the mower shop that I buy most of my stuff from to see what they have.


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

anyone use an atv that they haul in back of pick up for driveways? I found a good deal on one but not sure how much of a pain it will be to transport and use efficiently


----------



## Holland

Find yourself a nice used middleweight plow for your truck and put a backdrag edge on it. Plan ahead, if your planning on better efficiency then im guessing that your thinking about expanding. A cheap homeowner personal plow thing isnt going to last. Theres probably a good possibility of them not even covering it under warranty if they found out what you were using it on. also, unless you have a dealer locally, good luck getting parts in decent time. Go to your local snowplow dealer and see what they have in used equiptment with around a 71/2 foot blade. Youll have a hard time overloading your truck with that. Good luck.


----------



## NicholasMWhite

In my opinion if you're only using the plow 3 times a year you don't really have to worry about your truck. I used a half ton dodge to plow driveways for 2 years. I had a 7 1/2 foot hiniker plow on it. It worked fine and in the two years I plowed with it I plowed 20 drives probably 30 times. So that would give you 10 years of plowing.


----------



## MeatPlowed

*Don't Get Ploaris*

From my understanding Polaris is garbage. Numerous guys in Wisconsin tell me they have lots of electrical problems. Honda much better. They will work but you got to remember unloading and loading takes up precious time. You would be better off buying a 600 dollar Ariens 2 stage from a dealer or Home Depot. Toro is good also. As far as the prior post yes my friend it was a big gamble but to make it in life you have to take risks. I bought a tiller from a pawn shop once and got burned for $100 bones but thats life. Stay strong and smart.wesport


----------



## bullettooth81

Here in SD it is legal to lisence ATVs for highway use (like a motorcycle). You see tons of them with plows running around when it snows!


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

I think the atv I found was a nigerian scam from craigslist. But anyways, I am going to call my dealer and see what they have. They sell Boss and I don't think they have a plow to fit my truck but I will give them a call. They do have a snow thrower they made into a plow. I think it has a 36" or 42" plow on it. It's a good idea, not sure how good it works though.


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

I just found a cost efficient option, the snow pusher from my dealer. Like I said in my last post, they turn a snow thrower into a plow. It has a 48" plow on it. The only problem I have is that I think it has a steel blade, and I want a plastic composite of some sort (poly carbon I believe, or robalon...which is the material of the shoes I just put on my snow thrower.)


----------



## SD40T2

I bought a used Curtis Hitch-n-Run poly plow 6 years ago for 1g with all mounts, it was used 1 season for personal use. I have no problems back blading with it, it has a teflon edge and does not damage drive ways. it has been a great plow with only minor problems that did not prevent me from takin care of my customers. There is some good used units out there for reasonable prices. You do't need to have new shiney equipment as long as it maintained and dependable.


----------



## 2002trooper4me

Larson,

I am in a similar situation as you. I do residential driveways and sidewalks but, I currently use my simple and low tech Craftsman tractor w/ 48" snow blade, and a walk behind blower. I also have a 1/2 ton SUV and living in central VA up until last year only saw 1-2 significant snows a year. Last year was remarkable and this year is looking to be just as crazy.

I have heard some good things about the pull plows for residential applications. I like the EZ-pull (?) for it's simplicity and self contained design. The fact that it can be moved from one truck to another with no modifications is great. The weight (under 450lbs) is manageable for 1/2 ton trucks also.

I can't justify buying a 3/4 ton truck for the little work I do and I too want to maximize my time/profit. This year I went door to door to all of my customers from last winter and offered them 25% off the first push if they referred any new business to me from their neighborhood. I have gotten great response from this.

Good Luck and I am glad I found this forum!


----------



## sublime68charge

there's an ATV sub forum here packed full of information about using ATV's and plowing.

if your only gonna be doing your 20-25 accounts you can get that done with an ATV and save the abuse on your truck.
how close are your account to each other? I due 3-4 driveway's/sidewalks within 2 miles of each other and just drive the ATV to the account's which you can due in WI, don't know about your state though.

also what is the max snow fall you get?

use the ATV for small stuff and keep the 2 stage blower for the bigger snow fall's

just my thought's.
here an old pic of what I started with. 02 Honda foreman and 60"moose blade. ran this from 02 till 07 then started with improvement's to the blade








you can also swap out the steel scraping edge for a poly edge which wont leave marks. there's a thread in the ATV section somewhere that I could dig up that has the information.

sublime out.


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

I actually just bought a snow pusher. My dealer turned a snow thrower into a walk behind 46" plow. I paid about $1175 for it. It doesn't go very fast but I think it will be efficient enough, especially if I have someone else working with me and using the snow blower and shovel for small walkways. It's supposed to snow here tomorrow and into christmas day. I'll try the new machine out hopefully christmas eve, or sunday. Maybe next year, I will be able to buy an atv and plow. My accounts are quite spread out. I do snow removal for my mowing customers for money through the winter. I do mowing 5 days a week, and each day is in a different area. Some days, I drive 40 minutes to get to the neighborhood that I have 6 large accounts in a row. I offered snow removal to my mowing customers, not all signed up for it, and it worked out that my schedule is fairly spread out. It takes me about 10 hours to get the 20-25 driveways done with me and another guy. Some are big, some are small. The most efficient way to remove the snow here is with backpack blowers when it is a powder snow. I bought this new machine to use if it is a wet snow.


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

I have a 13hp billygoat walk behind blower I don't think I can push that around on slippery driveways, because it is not self propell, but it would blow the hell out of some snow, probably even wet snow.


----------



## 2brothersyc

buy a plow


----------



## lukynskywyrd

*looks like ya might be busy today and tomorrow...*

if the weather report holds! Snowsport or Superplow wont help you, you cant back drag with the Snowsport and the Superplow will take more time to hitch up and I dont believe its designed for running own the highway. They make back mounted plows that can go down the road but are considerably more expensive. I wouldnt worry about damage to your 1/2 ton, like you said you get maybe 2/3 storms a year not like those who do this all winter. I would check Craigslist a little further north in the Springfield or Bloomington area for used equipment or a dealer in that area if you are concerned with buying privately. The new plows are all very good and fool-proof when it comes to repairs.


----------



## grassyfras

How did it go for your this last snow? I'm in the same situation as you are in only I don't have as many driveways maybe 10 if I'm lucky. I am using a toro single stage snow blower.


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

I only cleared church walkways on the 24th, I used my toro 2 stage and it did fine. I didn't use my new machine, I was trying to return it because it is way too slow, but the dealer says I can't return it, and they can try to sell it for me? Anyways, it was a wet snow and the snow blower was getting clogged but it managed. I don't know that I will ever buy a plow for driveways only, but an atv with plow may happen in the future.


----------



## bsclapper

*Walk behind hydro snow plow*

I have one that I built and it is currently up for sale for $2495. Has reverse so going up to garage and dragging back is no problem. There is an album in my info that you can go view if you like.

Thanks Brandon


----------



## bsclapper

*again*

more pics of the walk behind snow plow


----------



## ctbman

Get a used western,fisher etc. and put a urethane edge on it. Problem solved


----------



## MikeBL

LarsonLawnCare;1161875 said:


> Yeah a little too frank there Rc2505. It's not that I can't afford a top of the line plow, it's I can't justify spending the money for one when during most winters here in St. Louis*, it may snow 2 times worth cleaning up*. Also, I am only cleaning driveways. Why spend 5k or so to just plow 20-25 driveways. I wouldn't do the work as spread out as it is for one if I didn't already have them as lawn mowing customers, also I wouldn't do it if it wasn't profitable. I'm not just some person out there trying to make money, I am making money and I am trying to find a easier way to do it.


If it only snows 2 times a year why make a business out of it? I'd stay home.


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

Why make a business out of it? Because as of right not, I make about $900 in ten hours during any significant snow and I could make more than that if I had the right equip. 
That snow machine is very similar to the one I have. It is on an ariens snow thrower but like I said it is too slow and I may try to put it on my toro.


----------



## jmbones

Get a back dragger:










(not mine)


----------



## greywynd

I'd be going back to that dealer and insisting they take it back....they came up with the contraption, and suckered you into buying it because they knew they had a lemon. 

It sounds like you could make a few bucks if you set yourself up right equipment wise, the issue is how to do it without spending a ton of cash in the first place. 

You never said if your 1/2 ton is 4wd or not, if it is, I would think about a midweight plow. Look for a Meyer's, Western etc. Where you are, expect to have to make a drive north to get a used one. Having a garage is no big deal, pull into the garage and back drag the snow away from the door. As far south as you are, snowbanks/piles won't really be an issue either.

I would talk to other grass guys in your area, let them know it's a service that you are willing to offer through them as well. If you typically charge say, $25 a driveway, work a deal with them where you'll do the drives they sign up with you, that you'll charge them say $22 a drive, so they get to keep a few bucks in their pocket for doing the marketing and so on. (Basically you would be acting as a sub for them.)


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

I appreciate that info greywynd.


----------



## KEC Maintaince

i understand exactly what you are sayin 
i am also looking into getting myself a bigger vehicle and plow set up but at this time cannot justify the money. 
i have approx 10 drives and a few small comercial sidewalks i do. 
approx income from these jobs is $1000-1500 per snow fall. with out salting
this is the first year i have did this seriously
i have toro snow blowers that work flawless and are pretty fast also. toro powerclean 210r. if you dont get that much snow i would not use the 2 stage machines they are bulky and hard to menuver the toro you can pick up and put in bsck of truck by yourself also why not look at a cheap jeep with a blade on it. 
you can put a carry all on the back hitch and still transport the blower. plus its small enuff and tough enuff to get the job done fast and economically.
im looking at a rubicon with a 7ft6in plow for next year.


----------



## Bladesaway

I have used and currently use a snowsport HD for all of my commercial accounts. Back dragging can be done if the plow is modified slightly. I however prefer to use a bobcat to get shipping docks. I mainly use our plow on areas that we can plow without backing up much. It works great in parking lots, open areas, etc. In front of garages is a pain, but we used a garden tractor with a 5 foot plow for that stuff. I have made many dollars with this plow. I am considering buying a commercial plow to do residential areas but the snowsport has made me enough money to buy a good truck and plow.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I second the getting a larger plow. I was almost exactly in your situation. I had a smaller SUV with a snowsport plow last year. Honestly the plow worked well for what it is but it does not scrape down to the ground and you can't scrape back from garages. This year i bought an older F250 for a great price (it did however take me 6 months to find something i liked) but you don't have to worry about that since you have a truck..

Anyone back on track, i just recently purchased a 7.6 foot western set up used for the truck. I got the unimount, lights, wiring, controller, and blade for $1200. I would honestly try to find something like that, it does a more professional job. Hope this helps.


----------



## turboplow3

i used a k1500 96, for two years. I had an 7.5ft hinker straight balde with a backdrag edge. did the same thing as you did but more like 2 times a week all winter. I had a single stage 144toro blower to do sidewalks and edges. this set up worked great. I put on beefier front shocks and the truck did great. 

dont be scared of a smaller steal plow on your rig. 

my buddy uses a hinker backdrag C plow on his C1500. he loves it but I think it has to many moving parts to last. It flips over and he drags it down the drive way. doesnt even have any snow left on the garage door.

also in Iowa a company called Snowman plows makes a great backdrag rig that would work for you. it is poly light weight, has down pressure, hooks in to a 2" hitch. as little plowing as you do this about the cheapest plow they make.check it out on the web. google: snowman backdrag plow

get a 1 stage toro snowblower. light and powerful.


----------



## LarsonLawnCare

I returned the snow pusher I bought. A plow isn't going to happen this year nor is an atv w/plow. I will most likely make due with my 2 stage toro snow thrower and shovels unless someone can give me an alternative that can benefit me in wet snow. I did about 18 driveways and walkways at a church this past snow and it took me about 11 hrs. It was quite a bit of drive time but I made money. (For the record, I can't and won't shorten my drive time because they are lawn mowing customers of mine.)


----------



## SuperPlow Guy

*Our Plow*



LarsonLawnCare;1194441 said:


> I returned the snow pusher I bought. A plow isn't going to happen this year nor is an atv w/plow. I will most likely make due with my 2 stage toro snow thrower and shovels unless someone can give me an alternative that can benefit me in wet snow. I did about 18 driveways and walkways at a church this past snow and it took me about 11 hrs. It was quite a bit of drive time but I made money. (For the record, I can't and won't shorten my drive time because they are lawn mowing customers of mine.)


Hope you find what you are looking for next season...
I am confident our plow would be perfect for your application.
check it out and call with questions.

BL
www.ez-plow.com


----------



## skimastr105

I have a half ton GMC. I bought an 8' wide Snoway 29 series plow, with down pressure, for $1400 this summer. It is only a few years old and works fantastic. no problems. When you are looking at used plows, check the bushings for play, and check for cracked welds, especially around the a-frame, where the hydraulic turn cylinders are located. 

this particular blade only weighs about 450lbs, so it is nice and light. The down pressure helps keep the blade from floating up when back dragging. i haven't had any problems with scratching asphalt, but if you do concrete or clay paver drives, buy a poly cutting edge for it and you will have no problems what-so-ever.


----------



## Lugnut

SuperPlow Guy;1228150 said:


> Hope you find what you are looking for next season...
> I am confident our plow would be perfect for your application.
> check it out and call with questions.
> 
> BL
> www.ez-plow.com


He would still need a plow on the front of the truck to push the snow that was pulled out of the driveway

Nevermind, I just saw that you can push backwards with these as well.


----------

